# Old digit games



## drjeetp (Jan 8, 2012)

Can anyoone guide me where can i find the list of games given with the CDs in Digit? I am looking for the list of games from 2001-2003.


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2012)

*2001*

Age of empire ii : age of conquerors

Fifa 2001 v3

Giants: Citizen Kabuto (MECARYN'S DEMO)

Zeus : Master of Olympus

Metal Gear Solid

Leadfoot

Alien vs Predator 2

Zelda Classic

Max Payne

Driver

Fifa 2002


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2012)

May I ask you why ?? Digit usually give away free games or demos which you can get from net for free legally anyway.


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

*2002*

Rainbow Six : Rough Spear

Return to Castle Wolfenstien

Serious Sam : Second Encounter

Medal of Honor: Allied Assault

Diablo 2 lod patch

Freedom Force

Soldier of Fortune ii

Bejeweled

Dark Basic

Cricket 2002

F1 2002

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3

Duke  Nukem : Manhattan Project

America's Army : Operations

Another War

Unreal Tournament 2003

WWF (now WWE) Raw

Gunocide 2

No one lives Forever 2

*2003*

Battlefield 1942

James Bond Nightfire

Blood Rayne

IGI 2 covert strike

Rainbow Six 3

NASCAR Racing 2003

Postal 2

Airport Tycoon

Restaurant Empire

Unreal ii Awakening

Rise of Nations

The Hulk

Great Escape

Silent Storm


----------



## drjeetp (Jan 9, 2012)

Dear gameranand,

Thanks for your reply. I know Digit gives the demo games for free.

Actually, i played a demo game in 2000-01...liked it very much and want to play the full version now. But unfortunately, not been able to recollect the name.

Jeet


----------



## drjeetp (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Kola2842 for the list.

Actually I played a game in 2000-2001, from a CD which came alongwith Digit. I liked it and now want to play the full version. The problem is that I dont remember the name.

The list you have given is elaborate and thanks for that. But the name is not there....can you pl gimme the lists of 1998, 99, 2000 too? 

Sorry for the trouble.

Jeet


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

Which type of game was that ?? I mean genre.


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

drjeetp said:


> Thanks Kola2842 for the list.
> 
> Actually I played a game in 2000-2001, from a CD which came alongwith Digit. I liked it and now want to play the full version. The problem is that I dont remember the name.
> 
> ...



in case of digit , i have list from year 2001 to 2010 only. 

But the game you want may be discussed in "Must Play Games".

Or if you want list then go to 

Video Games, Video Game Reviews - GameSpot

select your plateform as PC and then select all games list. Select your desired year in drop down options and you'll found all games released in that year.

*Or simple way is what Gameranand saying. Tell us which kind(genre) of game that was. I'll guess.*


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

Or just move on to some other game. I am sure you haven't played all great games. Just pick games from must play thread. Why whine and care about a particular game when you already got a list.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 9, 2012)

give some info of that game.


----------



## dattafilthyd (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello.
Do you know/have the list of game demos that have been released on the digt dvd.
Around 2005 to 2007.
Could you please provide me with the list.
(It is racing game. It had a bmw m3 gtr in the demo.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## v_k_senthil (Jul 17, 2012)

bmw m3 was from nfs most wanted right?


----------



## Deleted member 326337 (Feb 10, 2018)

Alok said:


> in case of digit , i have list from year 2001 to 2010 only.
> 
> But the game you want may be discussed in "Must Play Games".
> 
> ...




please give me the list of games which came in 2001-2010 !
I'm dying to play those games


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 12, 2018)

dattafilthyd said:


> Hello.
> Do you know/have the list of game demos that have been released on the digt dvd.
> Around 2005 to 2007.
> Could you please provide me with the list.
> ...



Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005)


----------



## Thundercloud9 (Feb 1, 2021)

Alok said:


> *2001*
> 
> Age of empire ii : age of conquerors
> 
> ...


Hey Aalok,
I want a game name where a caracter is hopping on trees and plucking fruits. I dont remember the name of that game. I got with digit magzine. 2002 to 2006 issue. Please do me a favour and tell me the name. Plz plz plz.


----------

